# Altered Carbon RPG Kickstarting Now



## RangerWickett

Has anyone perchance played this Hazard system and also Eclipse Phase? Because Eclipse Phase is the RPG that pointed me to read Altered Carbon in the first place. How do they compare?


----------



## LuisCarlos17f

I have got the corebook of Eclipse Phase (Spanish language) and this has got more different things to create new stories, different menaces and like this.


----------



## imagineGod

There is a quickstart available free on the Kickstarter, but it seems to have inherited some Savage Worlds rules. See character sheet below (and click on it for the quickstart too).


----------



## dwayne

You could do the same thing with Genefunk, and it is 5th edition compatible


----------



## Paragon Lost

imagineGod said:


> There is a quickstart available free on the Kickstarter, but it seems to have inherited some Savage Worlds rules. See character sheet below (and click on it for the quickstart too).
> 
> View attachment 118034



Yup, I'm reading "some" Savage World Rules, but it appears that they ditched the cards which I'm happy to see. I never really embraced the cards at all. Good change getting rid of them.


----------



## Sunsword

Some of my players love this show. Sadly, I haven't seen it yet. I hope one difference from Savage Worlds is that it has hit points. I'm not a fan of wound systems.


----------



## Sunsword

Since the better your skill equates to a smaller die and lower roll, I think the game has more in common with the Window RPG than SW or Cortex.


----------



## Connorsrpg

Loved the series. Love Savage Worlds. We have our own version too (Bashed & Borrowed)  Looking into the Quickstart rules


----------



## PRAdams

I've been looking forward to this, but... Wow. Quick Start or not, this feels like a train wreck.

There are sections I've had to read multiple times to get the intent. Rules should be written with clarity as the top priority. Brevity and simplicity are also good targets. This Quick Start doesn't seem to aim for any of those.

I hope they clean this up and fast.


----------



## Von Ether

> Also, this game uses the "Hazard" system that is modeled around Cortex and Savage Worlds,




I'm going to have to look more into that because that's saying a game has a dice pool mechanic. 

And there's a lot of difference in dice pool games (the current vogue is counting successes, but others have you counting pips and there are many ways to eliminate those successes or store them up for later use.)

I guess we could call this mechanic, "Skills as Die Sizes" or some such.


----------



## Ulfgeir

People are talking about it on Reddit as well, and they are NOT happy with the system. And also discussions about needing to separate the art from the artist given some opinions that the author of the books has.


----------



## Paragon Lost

Ulfgeir said:


> People are talking about it on Reddit as well, and they are NOT happy with the system. And also discussions about needing to separate the art from the artist given some opinions that the author of the books has.




?


----------



## Tun Kai Poh

Ulfgeir said:


> People are talking about it on Reddit as well, and they are NOT happy with the system. And also discussions about needing to separate the art from the artist given some opinions that the author of the books has.




Richard Morgan, much like J.K. Rowling in that respect. _sigh_


----------



## Ulfgeir

@Paragon Lost: if the question-mark was regarding the opinions, well let's just say some people branded him a TERF when he defended J.K. Rowling in some tweets. And as a result his Twitter-account were closed down.

I'll leave it to say that it is a *touchy subject*, and some people have *very* strong opinions on it. Google it if you like.


----------



## Paragon Lost

Thanks, I was very confused. I'll go and Google it now that I have a bit more information. I was about to ask for the Reddit thread.


----------



## imagineGod

Over $146,000 for the Altered Carbon Kickstarter today, and totally destroys GeneFunk 2090. Who knows, this may even surpass Eclipse Phase's sales with 27 days still left to go to pre-order the Altered Carbon RPG.

The power of a Netflix TV show is real. And the news that Anthony Mackie is headlining Season 2 in the role of Takeshi Kovacs, even better.


----------



## Morrus

imagineGod said:


> The power of a Netflix TV show is real.




The power of any TV show is real. Was it in doubt that licensed properties do well?


----------



## Von Ether

Morrus said:


> The power of any TV show is real. Was it in doubt that licensed properties do well?




No doubt, but it seems that having visual medium _really _helps sci-fi RPGs to take off.


----------



## gyor

I wonder if this book will have nudity like the TV show?


----------



## Dan Davenport

I wish I could get the company to reply to my Q&A invitation...


----------

